
Airbnb admits to deleting questionable listings before data release - FreedomToCreate
http://www.theverge.com/2016/2/25/11116426/airbnb-report-data-purge-new-york-city
======
FreedomToCreate
I wouldn't see an issue with removing junk data, but removing data to improve
the results, especially if what bloombergs claims in correct (that those
supposed "junk" listings" are back on airbnb) then Airbnb is not acting in an
honest way to the community and their customers.

